# DFDS Ferry costs - Harwich to Esbjerg



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Blimey! How much!?

Anyone used this route with a motorhome, and if so what did it cost? Do they do bargain packages or special offers, or is the brochure price the price you pay?

It is *much* cheaper Dover-->Calain and drive - even if you have expensive meals out each night. 

Thinking of an Iceland trip if Denmark-->Iceland deals continue next year, and as such would need to get to Esbjerg


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes the ferry cost to Esbjerg seems excessive compared to driving overland via Dover-Calais.
Shame Smyril Line to Iceland stopped the sailing via Scrabster, now you have to go to Esbjerg, sail past Scotland and and pay more for a longer ferry sailing to Iceland and then of course you have to use up valuable summer days and extra expense to get to Esbjerg. We planned to go to Iceland this summer until they stopped the Scrabster connection, hopefully one day we will get there.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I went there just over 10 years ago and would think twice and very seriously about taking my own vehicle of any kind.

Few roads outside of the Reyjavik/Keflavik area have anything other than rolled lava as a surface and the car we hired had only 8k kms on the clock yet the tyres were shredded. It needed new fronts before I could drive it and the hire companies will only fit remoulds as anything else is just a waste of good rubber.

I doubt if the roads have improved much since then.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Harwich*

Just a thought......Stena Line Harwich to the Hoek van Holland - and it is payable with Tesco Clubcard deals which may sway your decision.

Russell


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Our in-laws went last year and took their car, they had no trouble on the roads or with the roads. Prices for the crossing to Iceland seem to go up every year and this year they have changed the child ages to their advantage and not to ours! Cabins cost a fortune. However having said all of that we are planning to go in summer 2011 (there'll be no bargains at that time of year but we want the best weather). Will post once we have booked.
Apropos the ferry to Esjberg, if you intend to go book as soon as possible as in our experience the price goes up once they get a few bookings in. If you travel to the Hook of Holland (or Calais) and drive then try to avaid Hamburg which can be a nightmare. This August we took about three hours to get through the Hamburg tunnel. If you go to Bremerhaven (or that area) you can get the Gluckstadt ferry across the Elbe and miss out Hamburg altogether.
Lala


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Our in-laws went last year and took their car, they had no trouble on the roads or with the roads. Prices for the crossing to Iceland seem to go up every year and this year they have changed the child ages to their advantage and not to ours! Cabins cost a fortune. However having said all of that we are planning to go in summer 2011 (there'll be no bargains at that time of year but we want the best weather). Will post once we have booked.
Apropos the ferry to Esjberg, if you intend to go book as soon as possible as in our experience the price goes up once they get a few bookings in. If you travel to the Hook of Holland (or Calais) and drive then try to avaid Hamburg which can be a nightmare. This August we took about three hours to get through the Hamburg tunnel. If you go to Bremerhaven (or that area) you can get the Gluckstadt ferry across the Elbe and miss out Hamburg altogether.
Lala


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks - going via Holland is a possibility and not one I'd considered, but so is driving as we'd have time. I'll look at tesco and see what is going on.
Thanks for confirmation about icelandic roads.
We'll only go if we can get the iceland ferry (with cabins) for < €1500 - the brochure price is stupid!!!! The camepr offer is good.
Thinking June->Aug next year so loads of time.


----------

